

A Productivity Hack for Teams - aspirant
http://blog.transloc.com/?p=70

======
garyrichardson
Sounds like the exact sort of place I wouldn't want to work at. Sounds way too
much like kindergarden to me.

I'm a programmer. I need quiet. Give me an office or let me work at home. If I
need to collaborate, I can go to a meeting room or use my phone.

~~~
rickmb
Some people are both programmers _and_ social beings. They need to be able to
chat, joke, exchange ideas (that may not have anything to do with the work at
hand), talk about the f __*ing weather on order to facilitate collaborating as
a team. Collaborating as human beings involves way more than just making a
phone call or having a meeting when there is something "important" to discuss.

(Funny enough, socializing kids is one of the most important functions of
kindergarten...).

~~~
nantes
I know it was a side thought, but as the son of a kindergarten teacher, you
are absolutely right.

------
aspirant
Anyone know of other teams who have implemented something similar?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I've seen people implement the opposite with success:
<http://martinfowler.com/bliki/TeamRoom.html>

It all comes down to company's culture.

------
dreww
local man discovers value in simply "shutting the hell up"

